# nichts Interessantes (nichts + adjetivo nominalizado)



## decubito

Hola!

Sé que los adjetivos deben nominalizarse cuando complementan a ¿ciertos? pronombres. Por ejemplo:
_
Es gibt nichts Interessantes im Fersehen_. 

Pero me gustaría saber el porqué. 

¿Un adjetivo no puede complementar a un pronombre sin cambiar de categoría gramatical? ¿Y hay alguna regla que me permita saber cuándo aplicar esta sustantivación? 

Gracias muchas!


----------



## kunvla

> _Es gibt __nichts Interessantes__ im Fersehen_.





decubito said:


> ¿Y hay alguna regla que me permita saber cuándo aplicar esta sustantivación?



La regla es ésta: «_todo, algo, nada, mucho, poco_ + _de_ + adjetivo» = «_alles, etwas, nichts, viel, wenig_ + substantiviertes Adjektiv».

Saludos,


----------



## decubito

Hola

Gracias por responder. ¿Por casualidad, sabría(n) el porqué?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## kunvla

¿Podrías responder tú por qué se nominalizan los adjetivos, verbos y hasta oraciones completas en español? Por ejemplo: _Lo importante es..., Al entrar vi que..., Le dije lo que pasó_.

Yo diría por qué se convierten sintacticamente en sustantivos, por qué vienen a funcionar como sustantivos.



> Sé que los adjetivos deben nominalizarse cuando complementan a ¿ciertos? pronombres. Por ejemplo:
> _
> Es gibt nichts Interessantes im Fersehen_.



A la pauta «_alles, etwas, nichts, viel, wenig_ + substantiviertes Adjektiv», yo le añadaría también esta otra «_das, dieses_ + substantiviertes Adjektiv», y haría el análisis al revés, es decir que estos pronombres complementan a los adjetivos ya nomilizados, o mejor dicho, determinan:

_Gestern lief sehr viel Interessantes im Fernsehen. Das Interessanteste habe ich aufgenommen_. 

Y hasta sin ningún determinante como en la programación televisiva _Interessantes im Fernsehen_ o en este anuncio _Interessantes im Fernsehen zu Reisen und Urlaub_.

Saludos,


----------



## decubito

Hola!

En realidad mi última respuesta se refería más a una de mis preguntas iniciales: en alemán, "¿un adjetivo no puede complementar a un pronombre sin cambiar de categoría gramatical?", pues, al parecer, en español, según veo, sí es posible:

"Los adjetivos son modificadores de los sustantivos  comunes (_guayabas maduras, el pobre caballero, piadosas visiones alegóricas, un simple empleado_), de los infinitivos sustantivados  (_su  andar  cansino_:  §  26.2.1a) *y de algunos pronombres, como los indefinidos: Nada bueno sacarás de ello; No hay mucho interesante que contar o en Al mirarse en el espejo, sorprendió algo nuevo en su mirada, algo débil, inseguro (Torrente Ballester, Gozos).*" RAE Manual de la Nueva Gramática.

Lo que no implica necesariamente que 



> ...y haría el análisis al revés, es decir que estos pronombres complementan  a los adjetivos ya nominalizados, o mejor dicho, determinan...



no se pueda aplicar también al español.



> A la pauta «_alles, etwas, nichts, viel, wenig_ + substantiviertes Adjektiv», yo le añadaría también esta otra «_das, dieses_ + substantiviertes Adjektiv»,



Y seguiríamos añadiendo _niemand, jemand_...  : http://www.canoo.net/services/Onlin...u/Pronomen.html#Anchor-Substantiviertes-35882 

Gracias totales.

Saludos!


----------



## kunvla

decubito said:


> En realidad mi última respuesta se refería más a una de mis preguntas iniciales: en alemán, "¿un adjetivo no puede complementar a un pronombre sin cambiar de categoría gramatical?", pues, al parecer, en español, según veo, sí es posible:
> 
> "Los adjetivos son modificadores de los sustantivos  comunes (_guayabas maduras, el pobre caballero, piadosas visiones alegóricas, un simple empleado_), de los infinitivos sustantivados  (_su  andar  cansino_:  §  26.2.1a) *y de algunos pronombres, como los indefinidos: Nada bueno sacarás de ello; No hay mucho interesante que contar o en Al mirarse en el espejo, sorprendió algo nuevo en su mirada, algo débil, inseguro (Torrente Ballester, Gozos).*" RAE Manual de la Nueva Gramática.


Sí lo puede, pero en tal caso los indefinidos deben ser sustandivados, y por tanto escribirse con mayúscula:

_kosmisches Nichts, ein gewisses Etwas, ein gewisser Jemand_.

Saludos,


----------

